# Hàu biển – Từ món ăn đến vị thuốc tăng cường sinh lý hiệu quả



## Mebop8818 (18/2/19)

Hàu biển chứa lượng kẽm lớn, có tác dụng cải thiện chất lượng và số lượng tinh trùng, làm tăng ham muốn nam giới. Với công dụng tuyệt vời này, mà hàu được coi là Thực phẩm vàng cho phái mạnh; và là nguyên liệu không thể thiếu trong các bài thuốc tăng cường sinh lý ở nam giới.





_Hàu được coi là Thực phẩm vàng cho phái mạnh; là nguyên liệu không thể thiếu trong các bài thuốc tăng cường sinh lý_​
Theo bác sĩ Trần Khánh Vân, Phó Trưởng Khoa vi chất dinh dưỡng, Viện Dinh dưỡng Quốc gia khẩu phần ăn của người dân Việt Nam chỉ đáp ứng 57% nhu cầu kẽm. Trong khi đó, quý ông lại thường xuyên mất kẽm nhưng lại không được bổ sung đầy đủ.

Kẽm điều hòa _Testosterone_, có vai trò thiết yếu cho sản sinh tinh trùng ở nam giới. Trong khi đó, đàn ông thường xuyên mất kẽm do vi chất dinh dưỡng này tập trung nhiều nhất ở tinh dịch và tuyến tiền liệt. Kẽm là thành phầm “một đi không trở lại” nhưng lại không được bù đắp sẽ dẫn đến tình trạng thiếu kẽm thường xuyên có thể khiến nam giới mất khả năng sinh sản, ở lứa tuổi dậy thì thiếu kẽm làm chậm dậy thì, thiểu năng sinh dục.

*Hàu biển – Vị thuốc tăng cường sinh lý hiệu quả, an toàn*
Tiến sĩ dinh dưỡng Nguyễn Mộc Lan cho biết, hàu vốn được coi là thực phẩm vàng cho phái mạnh, và là nguyên liệu trong các bài thuốc tăng cường sinh lý do chứa nhiều kẽm. Ngoài tác dụng cải thiện chất lượng và số lượng tinh trùng, kẽm còn được coi là nguyên tố cơ bản tạo nên các hormone nam testosterone. Đàn ông thiếu kẽm sẽ dẫn tới suy giảm ham muốn cùng _5 dấu hiệu yếu sinh lý ở nam giới_.

“Kẽm đóng vai trò quan trọng đối với tuyến tiền liệt”, bà Lan cho biết. Mỗi một lần “thăng hoa”, người đàn ông có thể mất 2-6 miligam tinh dịch, đồng nghĩa với mất đi 300-900 micrôgam kẽm. Thiếu kẽm có thể gây phì đại tuyến tiền liệt và những thay đổi khác ở tuyến sinh dục. Vì vậy, nam giới ăn hàu mỗi tuần để đủ cung cấp kẽm cho cơ thể.

Bạn có thể tự chế biến các món ăn bài thuốc tăng cường sinh lý tại nhà từ hàu như: hàu sống vắt chanh, hàu luộc, canh hàu rau hẹ, cháo hàu, canh hàu ngao cà rốt đậu đỏ… để cải thiện sức khỏe. Bên cạnh đó, cách bổ sung kẽm từ vi chất dinh dưỡng có trong thịt Hàu bằng thực phẩm BVSK cũng được đàn ông tin dùng. Có thể kể đến sản phẩm chiết xuất từ tinh chất Hàu Oyster Man.

*Hàu biển – Tốt cho tim mạch*
Không chỉ là món ăn, bài thuốc tăng cường sinh lý ở nam giới, Hàu còn đặc biệt rất tốt cho tim mạch. Trong hàu chứa nhiều axit béo không bão hòa, axit amin, lizin, góp phần sản xuất carnitine và giảm nồng độ cholesterol, ngăn ngừa bệnh tim mạch. Hơn nữa, hàm lượng cao magiê và kali trong hàu giúp giảm huyết áp và thư giãn các mạch máu. Vitamin E tăng tính linh hoạt và sức mạnh của màng tế bào.

*Bảo vệ hệ thống mạch máu*
Một phần ăn hàu có chứa 16-18% nhu cầu của Vitamin C hàng ngày. Vitamin C giúp chống lại bệnh tim mạch bằng cách kích hoạt các coenzyme có thể cần để tạo ra norepinephrine. Hàu giúp làm giảm mảng bám tích tụ trong lòng động mạch bằng cách ức chế nó liên kết với các thành động mạch và mạch máu.

*Cải thiện chức năng não*
Hàu là một nguồn phong phú của B12,axit béo omega-3, kẽm và sắt, có lợi cho chức năng của não. Các nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra rằng lượng sắt thấp trong não làm giảm khả năng tập trung của một người; trong khi thiếu kẽm có thể ảnh hưởng đến trí nhớ.

Chế độ ăn không cân bằng dưỡng chất, mất kẽm thường xuyên lại không được bổ sung có thể là nguyên nhân dẫn đến tình trạng yếu sinh lý. Vì vậy, nam giới cần bổ sung Hàu vào khẩu phần ăn hàng ngày để tăng cường sinh lý và bảo vệ sức khỏe.


----------

